# Scale Rot



## zfro (Jul 25, 2017)

Please let me know if it is scale rot or not. Also what causes scalel rot?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyn (Aug 16, 2017)

Hard to tell but it can be caused by a lot of things. 

Is substrate wet? If he can't get away damp or wet substrate this can be a cause. Remember a humid environment doesn't mean wet sub. 

Bacteria in the sub, needs cleaned or changed. 

Mold can do it 

But most of the time it's wet sub they need a side that's more dry as well try adding ventation to the enclosure. 



Did you feed live prey? Looks like a rat nip to me. 

Remember if it is scale rot it can get into the blood steam eventually and that is fatal.


----------



## zfro (Aug 23, 2017)

Zyn said:


> Hard to tell but it can be caused by a lot of things.
> 
> Is substrate wet? If he can't get away damp or wet substrate this can be a cause. Remember a humid environment doesn't mean wet sub.
> 
> ...


Thanks Zyn he is good now. It was wet substrate. Went to the vet got an antiseptic. I had To deep of a dirt bed it never dried out. He is a lot better now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

